# what injurys have yous had from horse



## lucky lodge (Oct 28, 2011)

ive had broken toe ,whip lash, brused tail bone which i still have neck problams

ive had 4 broken ribs that damaged my kidneys from a big stallion horse kicked me.

but these were all from big horse ...................

what about you


----------



## markadoodle (Oct 28, 2011)

Okay... forever damaged collar bone &tail bone, all my right ribs broke, a bruised liver & kidney, broken elbow, shattered wrist I needed surgery on and pins for, 2x sprained left wrist, 1x broke left, 2x broke right, 1x broke left foot, 1x right, too many to count sprained ankles, and all my fingers broken over and over again and 2 broken toes, will add more later. 

16 years of riding and 7 years of training. 





eta - 2 concussions, hyperextended knee, dislocated shoulder


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Oct 28, 2011)

Bad back from coming off my Arabian, hyperextended knee from same horse; he also crunched a knee into a corner of a pillar. Bitten, kicked, stepped on. Flipped over on.

And we keep doing this WHY???


----------



## shorthorsemom (Oct 28, 2011)

Lost count... one of the scariest ones was a head injury where I lost my eyesight for 20 minutes, disclocated and broke my shoulder that day. Horse attacked me on the ground while I was unconscious. he was not my horse.... The last bad one where my bargain dealer horse bucked me off and drove my head into the ground breaking my helmet and messed up my neck and shoulder forever and stomped on me as he was headed back to the barn.... I remembered the quote from the man from snowy river.. "and you get straight back on, you don't let him beat you'... LOL, I dragged my beaten self back onto that horse, rode him back to where he dumped me, back to the barn, crawled off and then realized I was hurt real bad. Adrenaline must have been raging, I didn't realize how bad I was hurt, I got taken to the eroom right after that... Man did that hurt, I had a hemotoma the size of a giant pumpkin on my hip. .That one accident made me give up riding and later I found the wonderful world of miniature horses. I never remembered the ground being quite that hard, As I age, my horses got smaller, no regrets. I really get as much joy from my minis and never looked back... Love driving my mini Ike around the farm. Will always miss my best riding horse Smokey though. In 10 years he never took a wrong step, never put me off and took care of me and he was the best. He died way too young,.


----------



## LAminiatures (Oct 28, 2011)

Broken ankle, broken back from being flipped over on. That did me in for riding. Had my right ear sewn back back on from a bite. broken ribs, fingers, and 2 broken wrists at the same time. All from big equine. My husband brought me to a miniature horse show while I was healing from my broken wrists. I was hooked that day. Love my minis.

I am with you Field of Dreams WHY!


----------



## SampleMM (Oct 28, 2011)

I broke my tailbone due to a fall at a show



, a concussion from a different fall in my riding ring, and a large hematoma from being kicked in the leg by my Quarter Horse gelding. So, all in all not too many accidents after 25 + years.


----------



## txminipinto (Oct 28, 2011)

Besides the countless bumps, bruises, and sore feet, 2 spinal injuries that I still have issues with and missing a tip of a finger. Thanks to the spinal injuries I no longer ride.


----------



## Shari (Oct 28, 2011)

35 years riding horse's at the time, no accidents... had just started wearing a helmet.

Will be 5 years this coming Dec... came off a young horse, onto frozen ground and shattered my back from my waist down.. plus all the other damage to long to list.

Still dealing with the after math of this, have to walk with a cane. Glad I wore the helmet, other wise I doubt I would be here.

I still ride but only on Icelandic's and only horse's I train. These are my last two Icelandic's and once they get too old, I will not longer ride. I also wear a Beta3/ASTM rated Protection Vest and a helmet of course.

When I get my Hyperbike.. will continue to drive wee Maggie of course.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 28, 2011)

I've been lucky with only scratches and bruises from my biggie horses, however my sister was not so lucky with one of my big horses. One of my first horses was barn sour and my sister was going to break her of it...so she thought. My sister was thrown off and suffered a broken neck with paralysis. The paralysis was only temporary and after they put the halo on her a few days after the accident (a brace that bolts into your skull), she was able to gain most of her movement back. The rest came later with therapy. It was one of the scariest moments of my life, I was only 12 when it happened and of course I felt responsible.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Oct 28, 2011)

I've been pretty lucky over the years I think.

Broken arm at age 6 from being thrown off a donkey. My parents thought it was a good idea when I asked for a horse to buy me an intact male donkey off the side of the road. They put me on him, without anyone actually ensuring he was ridable, with no saddle, no helmet and only a halter.



Plus I had NO riding experience. So that ride lasted about 2 minutes and resulted in him bucking me off and I landed on my arm. Oh well. It healed and I still rode that %[email protected]& donkey even with my cast on.

I would say the only other somewhat serious injuries were from two falls off my riding horse I had as an adult. One was my fault, one she got spooked. Each resulted in a concussion and the second one was worse. Headaches for months, nausea for weeks, and also had a lot of deep bruising on my hip and my back still hurts every now and then to the point I have to stay in bed for a day or two. After the second fall, I decided riding over 40 wasn't for me and maybe I just needed to stick with my minis.



My riding horse was also trained to drive single and double so I sold her to a man that needed another Belgian to make a team with his existing mare. She's happy and I still get to see her, but even though I'm tempted to ride her a bit when I go visit, I resist the temptation as it's a LONG WAY down from her 17.1h back!





Other than that, just lots of kicks, stepped on toes, bites, etc from various minis over the years.


----------



## Jill (Oct 28, 2011)

Other than bruises, none from the minis. Concussion from one of my biggies (riding accident)


----------



## Reble (Oct 28, 2011)

Ouch everyone.

That is why I am into minis.

Years ago, horse spooked because of snake.

Flipped over horse and broke my humorous bone and than lost my courage in riding.

Been safe so far with our minis, but just because they are small does not mean to let your guard down.


----------



## CZP1 (Oct 28, 2011)

Fracture in L-1, (thrown into wall indoor arena) broke tailbone twice, concussion. Have a slew of back problems and no longer ride that is why I got into miniatures!


----------



## Katiean (Oct 28, 2011)

I had one horse that would step on your foot (the one on the opposite side that she was on) and she would twist her foot while she was on your foot. She broke my big toe in the joint.

I can't blame my broken ankle on the horse. I stepped off of the feed trailer porch and broke my ankle.

I was training a TB that I saved from the meat buyer. He was off the track. A stable bought him to be a lesson horse. But he took his led opposite of a normal horse. The trainer popped his tendons on both front legs. I got him sound and this accident was totally my fault. He was green broke and I road him home from the stable. He didn't like to be ridden with out another horse. So I am talking to my family about training the horse sidesaddle. So, brilliant me, I am sitting sidesaddle on my english saddle. Randy was 16.2. He side stepped me and I landed on my bottom. I got a sever concussion (guess we know where my brains are) and messed up my neck.

My next accident was years and years later. Also my fault. I had a QH/Appy mare that was dumb as a stump and as smart as I was, I skipped ALL of the ground work. She charged full speed at the fence that was chain link. I picked up all the pieces on the other side. She strained me through the fence like spaghetti.

Yes, there were other bumps and bruises along the way. But, I did finally have surgery on my neck injury from when I landed on my butt. My disks were pressing on my spinal cord and they had to be removed. I have a good sized titanium plate in my neck.

Now I have a messed up knee. One of my minis did it. And yes, once again, my fault. Missy had opened the gate and she and Ellie got out into the yard. I propped the gate open and told them both to get back in the pen. Ellie went in and Missy went the other direction. When I got Missy in Ellie went out again. I grabbed a hand full of mane and tugged to get her to come with me. She turned the other direction and her back legs tripped me. I only fell from my foot to my knee. But...my knee was damaged. I had a big bump on the front of my leg about 3" below my knee and a big bruise about 4" above my knee. I went to the ER because I couldn't walk on that leg. They did ex-rays. They said nothing was broken. I couldn't walk for about a week and it still collapses with out notice. Yes, this one happened this year.

P.S.

if there are misspelled words or clumps of words the spell check keeps doing it ;p


----------



## MindyLee (Oct 28, 2011)

Kicked in the hip and broke my femer and was thrown aprox 10+ ft

2 broken toes- now wear steal toes ALWAYS

got bit in the chest where I now have a huge bite mark scare.

scratchs/bruses


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Oct 28, 2011)

I've been kicked dozens of times by mares. Been bitten in the head from forehead down to under the jaw, required stitches. Been kicked in the butt, head, and back (double barrel) by a mare who pinned me in a stall. Been kicked in the phone (in my pocket) which left a phone-shaped bruise for a week (stallion did that one). Been nipped, bumped, smacked, flicked, etc. Broken dozens of toes, including the time a mare stepped on me while I was collecting semen from a stallion, who was also on her back at the time. 1000+lbs on my foot for almost a minute. Nothing I could do till he finished!


----------



## vickie gee (Oct 28, 2011)

Wow. You guys have really been banged up. I feel so lucky I will probably buy a giant of a horse when I turn 60 and ride it until I turn 90! My scrapes are minor in comparison. When I was 10 I begged for a horse. My dad bought me a "very gentle" mare at the sale barn for $75. The real truth was that she had pneumonia and was more the hellbitch than gentle. Once she ran under the clothes line while I was riding her. It was a 4 strand and all I had to do was wait for my voicebox to heal and re-grow skin on my neck. Then she bucked me off into a fence once. No harm done, I was young enough to ride in the PBR and made of titanium. Then she bucked me off into a woodpile once. I have to admit broken tailbones are painful, I don't care who you are. Then once she got loose from me and ran out into the highway...that guy driving the 18 wheeler looked really amazed that he had a horse running down the highway in front of him with a girl begging him (the truckdriver to WHOA!) And when I rode with friends I always had to ride in the back because she kicked at all horses and riders. The great thing about me having a crazy horse was that my parents worried so much about me being hurt by a horse they gave into my plea for a motorcycle when I was 15.



My sister said I was spoiled, I tell her she simply was not adventurous and was obviously very jealous.

My minis are very sweet. Knock on wood, the worst that has happened is one colt kicked my hand when my shadow fell across him while he had his head in his feed bucket. I was far enough away from him that I should have been safe but somehow his bucking frenzy caught me offguard and I got a good gash in the top of my hand.

And then there was the episode where I had a sneaky mare foal in the field and in the ensuing excitement of scooping of the foal to carry to the safety of the barn I got caught in crossfire of mom and others kicking and ended up with a kick to my leg and ended up on crutches for a couple of days and a bad case of edema.

I count my lucky stars!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Oct 28, 2011)

Very serious head injury years ago. I am very, very blessed to be alive and healthy today. I got into minis because of my fear of riding again. That changed 5 years ago, and I am now happily riding Quarter Horses and learning reining with a lot of support from my friends and family.

Liz N.


----------



## MindyLee (Oct 28, 2011)

i told my hubby about this topic and told him about all the responses and he said "we're all crazy horse people!"

lol!


----------



## CharlesFamily (Oct 29, 2011)

OUCH! Is all I have to say after reading all of the replies.

In 35 years of riding, I have been very blessed. I fell off A LOT when I was younger, but I bounced so much better then and was blessed never to be seriously hurt. The summer after I graduated high school I was riding double behind a guy I was dating. We were cantering through this patch of woods and I was just getting ready to tell him to slow him to a trot because the horse we were riding was very quick and athletic and I knew if he decided to go one way around a tree, we would go the other - I wasn't quick enough and that is exactly what happened! The guy on front flipped and his back hit the tree breaking three of his ribs. I hit the tree with my face getting a broken nose and a nice concussion. There is something to be said for adrenaline though. I always follow the "get back on" philosophy, too - so I chased down the horse, brought him back and climbed up on him and rode back to the barn. My date declined to get back on.





Most recently I wrenched my knee and had a severe sprain to my ankle - not from a fall.....I stepped on a frozen horse poop ball and wrenched my leg.





Barbara


----------



## bevann (Oct 29, 2011)

Really messed up back due to riding accidents.Got my 1st pony 69 years ago and am still horse crazy.Back surgery in 1985&again in 1986.Promised the surgeon if he fixed me I would never ride again.Saw Minis and the rest is history.Minis are the smartest move I ever made.Nicest horse community I have ever met.My Quarter horse friends who show and got into showing Minis can't believe how nice and helpful everyone is especially at shows when you are all competing against each other.Mini owners are the greatest and I owe it all to my big horse riding mishaps.


----------



## JennyB (Oct 29, 2011)

A lot of bruses, a broken toe which had to be cautorized at a local hospital because it would not stop bleeding and a head injury because of a kick in the head 




 ...plus a lot of major scrapes, muscle tears and cuts. I can't tell you how many times I have fallen off and gotten kicked or bitten...OUCH!..but I still love em 





 

Blessings,

Jenny


----------



## Shari (Oct 29, 2011)

Think we need to start the , "Dented Peoples" Club. Yikes... we have really done some doozy's to ourselves over the years.

Glad we have mini's to fall back on.


----------



## Katiean (Oct 29, 2011)

Has everyone noticed that almost everyone has had a head, neck and/or back injury? I think we should all be wrapped in cotton and locked in a rubber room.

I do have to add; yesterday Jessie was braiding Princess's mane and tail. Joey (Jessie's brother) went into the pen and went to pet my sweetest pocket pony Missy. She whirled around and kicked him in the leg. He wasn't hurt but I guess she didn't want any of what Princess was getting. So I sent him in for a halter and the wormer. Guess what Missy got....OK well they all got wormed.


----------



## susanne (Oct 29, 2011)

My Shetland mare decided she didn't like what the farrier was doing and reared. I was holding the lead and "forgot to duck." She brought her hoof down directly on my left wrist.

I thought it was just a hard whack and we continued getting everyone trimmed until I realized I could not undo halters. I recognized that "rubber joint" feeling and got to Urgent Care. After x-rays, the doctor asked why I wasn't crying, as both radius and ulnae bones were fractured. The radius was a serious break that required surgery and pins.

Unfortunately, I'm left-handed. Even after therapy and hard work, my wrist will never be the same, and my signature still looks like a bad forgery. We don't heal nearly as well in our 50s as we did earlier!


----------



## Minimor (Oct 29, 2011)

Nothing major here for injuries. In all my years of riding I've rarely fallen off, and when I did I always landed on my backside (can tell which is the heaviest part of me!!) So, I've had my little toe broken twice--same little toe--each time it was stepped on by a big horse. Also had a couple of teeth shattered when one of the Morgans his me in the jaw with his head. I was standing beside him when a horse on the other side of him made a grab at him. He jerked his head away and in the process smacked me in the jaw. The blow twisted my jaw and ground my teeth together & I was left with a mouthful of tooth splinters.

Other than that my only real horse related injury was cracked ribs--caused by a 90 lb. bale coming off the stack, bouncing on the ground & hitting me in the ribs when it bounced back up. So, horse related because if not for the horses I wouldn't have been loading hay!!


----------



## Miniv (Oct 29, 2011)

Compared to others we are lucky! Have sprained one finger and broken another - same incident - with a yearling big horse, while trying to load him in a trailer. Been stomped on, ankle injuries, twisted back..... The spouse has broken a tooth, hyper-extended his knee twice, hurt his back, and been stomped on in general too...

I agree with a previous post -- We all are "crazy horse people"!


----------



## topnotchminis (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm lucky no major injuries just a broken nose( not bad, but it hurt, My horse reared while I was clipping his face)and a few bruises.


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 30, 2011)

wow some very bad injurys but 99%are from big horses

oh and finger nails ive had hundreds of broken fingers



:rofl



:rofl


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Oct 30, 2011)

A wise woman once told me... "With horses, its not if you get hurt... its when, and how bad". She now works in the much safer police firearms industry.


----------



## Equuisize (Oct 30, 2011)

Guess I'll throw my injuries into the ring, also.

It's been so many years since I had a horse injury that these are pushed far back into my memory. Like many others, all were big horse related.

1st injury - came from a horse we'd saved from starvation, who had a diet of tree bark and nothing else. He was very protective of his feed. A visiting child was running near him. I saw the horse snake his head and pin his ears, I ran and grabbed the child and tossed him away and was rewarded with a kick to my thigh. It was bruised for months & months, still have have the imprint of the hoof on my thigh after 30+ years.

2nd injury - broke 3 vertebrae in my neck coming off a horse. Not the horses fault, it was mine, totally. I was doing the no no of riding doubles and while looking over my shoulder got swept off by a fir bough. Couldn't turn my head to the right for 7 months. My neck predicts the weather way more accurately than the weatherman.

3rd, 4th injuries, 5th injuries - filly broke a bone in my cheek bringing her head up when I was bending down; one of my boarder horses broke my shoulder; frightened horse jumped behind me, clipped my foot and fractured the joint in my big toe.

Never been bit by a horse and except for being kicked none of the accidents were done out of any malice on the horse's parts, just stupid accidents. Those kind that happen so fast you almost didn't see it happen, just felt the result.

The broken neck was the worst, took about 15 years but it finally put an end to my riding as the surgeon said the next accident I'd not walk away from, in all probability. However, it brought me to the wonderful world of minis so the end result wasn't bad at all


----------



## eagles ring farm (Oct 30, 2011)

wow I have been extremely lucky got my 1st horse when I was 19 yrs old- in 1970

we were a bit wild at times and more falls than I can count but never got

hurt any more than a black and blue or scratches, and a couple sore days.

I've always attributed it to (and still my last fall off a horse in 2002) it seems when there is a situation with me riding my brain just shuts down and says meet you on the ground, and I think thats why I never have gotten hurt riding (knock on wood)

I don't think at all and so I don't tense up. But I also don't seem to think enough to try to pull up the head of a horse starting to buck because even though I know to do it my brain again just says bye see you on the ground





Minis are alot easier on the body at my age for sure


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 31, 2011)

My Mother used to say experience is the best teacher. Well I am too stubborn to learn from my experiences. I've been kicked, bitten, thrown sidways, thrown over, fallen on way too many times. Got my nose broke when a mare hit me with her head, had my sternum fractured when a gelding fell on me, thank God for the mud underneath us. Got kicked by a mini mare that didn't want to be clipped and got phlebitis in leg. Had a food aggressive mare take a bite out of my arm, many years ago and still have a knot. Had the bones broken in my left foot when a gelding stomped on it. I've also received many injuries just by taking care of my horses. I was getting saddles and tack out of the back of my pickup and couldn't reach something, climbed in to reach it and the tailgate fell open throwing me into the trailer hitch, that required 40 stiches. Broke my ankle when I stepped in a hole while feeding, also broke my right hand and tore the miniscus in my left knee, stepping in a hole again, just not the same one. Now I watch were I put my feet when carrying hay. Thank God for minis, less injuries, but you still need to watch out for the signs of trouble. Horse people are not crazy, just determined and never give up.


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 31, 2011)

OMG, too many to count over the years of broken toes, broken wrist, broken finger, arm snapped in two, a huge hematoma, broken tailbone, bruises and bites, broken ribs, black eye, knee injury that had to be later drained and get therapy, and I am sure I might be forgetting some, along with being publicly embarrassed a couple of times. Most of these were from the big horses, but a couple from the Minis.

And really, now that you bring it up... why do we keep doing this?


----------



## shadowpaints (Nov 1, 2011)

lets see, broken finger that so far has required surgery to rebrake it and screw it together, broke it again, had to have plates put in, dr says i injure it again, he is gonna amputate LOL

shattered right knee, pole bending horse did darn near a 360 pivot at a dead gallop.. yeah, he went one way i went the other...

broke Ulna from pracing a fall, trying to keep my head from hitting the ground..

other than that, those are the serious injuries, i have been stepped on a few times and bit but thats pretty much the most of it.... most of my injuries are non horse related lol


----------



## Flying minis (Nov 1, 2011)

Only 2 that I can think of - both are only "marginally" horse related.

First, panic snap on the crossties let loose when my mare reared, I was in the wrong spot, hit me right between the eyes when it snapped back off the horse - 4 stitches (lots of blood) - oh, and the day before junior prom!

The other I was running out to ride after school one day, ran into a gopher hole, blew out my left knee. 5 surgeries and 25 years later, it's still an issue, will need a replacement on it, just trying to push the replacement back as much as possible!

That's it other than bumps and bruises.


----------



## bevann (Nov 1, 2011)

Why do we keep doing this?It is good exercise and at my age it is much better than going to the Senior Center any having to listen to all the other seniors complain about their aliments.I SO LOVE living on my farm with all my critters and cleaning stalls and feeding and caring for horses.


----------



## HGFarm (Nov 1, 2011)

LOL Nathan about your friends 'new occupation'.

I agree, beats sittin' around being bored, right? LOL


----------



## Riverrose28 (Nov 1, 2011)

bevann said:


> Why do we keep doing this?It is good exercise and at my age it is much better than going to the Senior Center any having to listen to all the other seniors complain about their aliments.I SO LOVE living on my farm with all my critters and cleaning stalls and feeding and caring for horses.


I'm with you, only problem is I'm losing muscle even with the stall cleaning, brushing, etc. I used to be able to put up hay, now I can't, and it is frustrating me. If I think about it, without these horses we would live in a neighborhood, sit around all day sewing, knitting, whatever getting fat. Or should I say fatter then I am. I love to read but couldn't imagine sitting around all day just reading. I like my weathered skin, my bruised legs and bitten arms, but even more I love the smells, the feels, the hugs, the nuzzles. I love going out in the morning mist and hearing the nickers, watching them run to me for feed and hay, love to hug their necks, kiss their little faces, and smell in all that is horse. Yes the crazyness never goes away even when you are gettin up in years it only becomes more appreciated, and I know someday, sooner then later, I will no longer be able to care for my beloved little angels, but you and I know our lives have not been wasted thinking about what could have been.


----------



## bevann (Nov 1, 2011)

Terry,I too am losing muscle.Can't even pick up a full bale of hay(cut it and take sections)or a 50 lb bag of feed anymore.I go to the gym 2 or 3 times weekly and got a workout set up by the trainer /owner.Told her all my issues-surgeries and joint issues and she worked on a plan for me.I hate going but I am better when I go and do the exercises.I am like you and love my critters.Several years ago my grandaughter started a conversation"Mom-Mom when you get old and go to "the Home"-stopped her right in the middle.Told her in no uncertain terms I was n ot going since they didn't have animals there.I have it planned.When I get to the point I can't do the stairs I have big rooms downstairs for my bed and have a bath with shower on first floor.I can look out my window to the back yard and see my critters that are not in the house.My upstairs has 3 huge bedrooms and full bath so it can be easily converted to a nice living quarters for live in help.I'm good to go.This farm has always been my favorite place to be since I was a kid even though I wasn't raised here.Grew up in town, but I'm a country girl.I've even planned my own memorial service after I'm gone.Big hoedown in the barn with all my friends in jeans and bringing their trucks, trailers and critters and lots of country music.Hope it's not for a long time.It's one party I'll be sorry to miss.Maybe I should have it before I check out of this earth,but I might be embarrassed to hear what some of them have to say.I want my gravestone to say "SHE HAD A GOOD TIME"


----------



## Riverrose28 (Nov 1, 2011)

bevann said:


> Terry,I too am losing muscle.Can't even pick up a full bale of hay(cut it and take sections)or a 50 lb bag of feed anymore.I go to the gym 2 or 3 times weekly and got a workout set up by the trainer /owner.Told her all my issues-surgeries and joint issues and she worked on a plan for me.I hate going but I am better when I go and do the exercises.I am like you and love my critters.Several years ago my grandaughter started a conversation"Mom-Mom when you get old and go to "the Home"-stopped her right in the middle.Told her in no uncertain terms I was n ot going since they didn't have animals there.I have it planned.When I get to the point I can't do the stairs I have big rooms downstairs for my bed and have a bath with shower on first floor.I can look out my window to the back yard and see my critters that are not in the house.My upstairs has 3 huge bedrooms and full bath so it can be easily converted to a nice living quarters for live in help.I'm good to go.This farm has always been my favorite place to be since I was a kid even though I wasn't raised here.Grew up in town, but I'm a country girl.I've even planned my own memorial service after I'm gone.Big hoedown in the barn with all my friends in jeans and bringing their trucks, trailers and critters and lots of country music.Hope it's not for a long time.It's one party I'll be sorry to miss.Maybe I should have it before I check out of this earth,but I might be embarrassed to hear what some of them have to say.I want my gravestone to say "SHE HAD A GOOD TIME"


sorry I feel like I'm hi-jacking the thread, but I wanted to be cremated and ashes spread in the horse pasture. Kids all said NO! Hubby was in the army during Viet Nam so we have spots reserved at the Vet cemetary, I don't want to go there, but thats what the kids want. The guy across the road cattle farmer had the perfect funeral. His coffin was put on a hay wagon and driven to the cemetary by tractor. Then we all went to the barn for a big party, band, beer, food, a big celebration of his life. I still miss him, big bear of a guy, always driving around on his John Deere. God Rest his Soul! Some day us oldsters will meet him in the big pasture in the sky! Any way for now we will endure all of the horses mischief, bites, kicks, whatever they serve us, cause we love them, and more importantly we need them. Yes we are crazy horse people, wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## minisch (Nov 1, 2011)

Let's see.... Left arm broken in 27 places, broken thumb requiring 3 pins, rotator cuff, fractured ribs and back, concussion, torn acl, broken tailbone. All from the "Big" horses


----------



## minimomNC (Nov 1, 2011)

I've been very lucky. One concussion, horse zigged, I zagged, he was 16.2 so it was a long way down. Very brusied foot, sandwich of concret, my foot, Clydesdale broodmare's foot. That really hurt. Really messed up knee, very ill mannered young horse and a tree. That kneecap popped out alot for several years but its much better now. Random sprained fingers, wrists, ankles, a few bites but nothing serious. At least now when I get stepped on, it doesn't hurt as much.


----------



## dreamlandnh (Nov 2, 2011)

Over the years I have been fairly lucky. Lots of tumbles.

With my big horse (many, many years ago) back end came out from under him in the snow and down we went, just caused my bones to have a larger amount of space between them causing them to be very week.

It wasn't till a few years back with a mini yearling that I had my first broken bone. Doing yearly shots she sent up and over as I held her and I went with her causing the foot to turn somehow undernearth and breaking my manicus. Still hurts to this day, specially on bad weather days!!! My vet even called to check on me the next day



.


----------



## dianemcc (Nov 2, 2011)

broken foot for me.. still have some problems with it as I waited almost a week to go to the doctor.. other then that not a thing

Diane


----------



## Tab (Nov 2, 2011)

Broken tailbone, bruises and lacerations, bloodied mouth from getting whacked in the face by a horse head, bit in the neck, bitten everywhere, not kicked too often, trampled, broken toes. Definitely bad neck/whiplash from many spills. Hmm, and I'm going riding this weekend. I don't think we do ever learn.


----------



## SHANA (Nov 3, 2011)

Hmm that I can remember I have been kicked by foals, nipped(not really bitten) but my worse injury was when I was kicked very badly in my lower back by my anglo-trakhner mare, Scholastika(Graditz + Skip Action). Tika now resides in Alabama at Altamont Sport Horses as I sold her to them soon after that incident. http://www.altamontsporthorses.com/ if you would like to see photos of her click on mares, then click on her name to go to her seperate page.


----------



## weebiscuit (Nov 5, 2011)

I've had broken ribs from being bucked off on three separate occasions. I also broke my foot one winter when I stepped on a frozen horse apple and my foot rolled off of it. The worst injuries I've had were all from big horses as well, and all happened within the last ten years, even though I've had horses and rode all my life.

First one, ten years ago... I had gotten a new horse and was saddle training it. He was doing very well in the round pen. It was late May and I bathed him and put Show Sheen on him to show off his beautiful blood-bay coloring as we were having company. For some stupid reason, before the company arrived, I decided to get on him bareback and ride him down a trail. He saw a rabbit and spooked. I fell to the ground, because the danged Show Sheen was so slippery! The horse reared and came down on my upper arm. The pain was incredible! Went to the ER and found his hoof print on my upper arm! He'd also pulled the bicep muscle completely off the bone. I had several surgeries to repin it to the bone, but so many lymph nodes were also crushed that it was a year of physical therapy, in which they had to do some weird stimulation of all the major lymph nodes in my body. It was over a year before I could use that arm without terrible pain, and it's never been the same.

Then, about 7 years ago, I was riding the same horse and we were in a sandy area, and suddenly I could feel the horse starting to go down, as if he were going to go down and roll in the sand! I tried pulling him up but couldn't, so i tried to jump out of the saddle, and *almost* made it. Not quite, though. My one foot was still caught in the stirrup and when the horse went down he twisted my leg under him, tearing the ACL and popping my knee cap. Back to surgery again.

Then, just over three years ago, the SAME [email protected] HORSE.... we were riding on our trails, with my husband and a friend riding behind us. My horse was always such a fast walker, and the others were lagging far behind. So, we were going down a very slight hill and I pulled my horse up to wait for the others. He stood there for maybe two minutes, and then suddenly out of the blue, he gave a totally unexpected wild buck, which threw me out of the saddle and into a tree. I broke my collar bone and completely tore my rotator cuff in half. Another surgery and five months of recuperation.

I still love that horse like crazy, but I just don't ride him any more, LOL! He's got incredible ground manners and is so pretty!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Nov 5, 2011)

Then, just over three years ago, the SAME [email protected] HORSE.... we were riding on our trails, with my husband and a friend riding behind us. My horse was always such a fast walker, and the others were lagging far behind. So, we were going down a very slight hill and I pulled my horse up to wait for the others. He stood there for maybe two minutes, and then suddenly out of the blue, he gave a totally unexpected wild buck, which threw me out of the saddle and into a tree. I broke my collar bone and completely tore my rotator cuff in half. Another surgery and five months of recuperation.

I still love that horse like crazy, but I just don't ride him any more, LOL! He's got incredible ground manners and is so pretty!

Sandy

I'm so sorry but his had me laughing! There is a old saying about some of these guys, they are good on the ground but difficult to ride, or they are good to ride but difficult on the ground. We also had a mare that was great when shown under saddle but a bit_ch on the ground. Sold her! She's the one that bite my arm so hard I still have a knot seven years later, but a great western pleasure horse under saddle.

I need to add not laughing over the injuries, just the statment Same Da__m horse, and still ove him.


----------



## weebiscuit (Nov 5, 2011)

Theresa, that horse really was an incredible gentleman on the ground. When I'd clip his forelocks I could sit right on the ground completely under his belly and never worry at all! He never invaded my space, either. I can lead him anywhere. When I have him in his stall and I need to walk in there I just open the door and say, "Back!" and he backs completely up out of my way. He walks into a trailer without missing a beat.

I've trained him to "give me a kiss" and to hide his head under my arm when I say "Shame on you" and if I tell him to say "Hello" he'll pay the ground three times. He does other stuff too. I've NEVER worried about him biting me, not ever. He's just fabulous, but for some reason he never took to being ridden.

The first time we had to cross water when I was trail riding with the saddle club, we had to tie him to TWO horses to drag him across a stream that was about five feet across and 8" deep! But by the end of that year, I was riding him across RIVERS where he actually had to swim! He just always seemed so scared of everything outside of his pasture, dry lot or stall. But as far as a horse on the ground, I've never had another one as safe.


----------

